# what makes you interesting?



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

i started a new job recently, and on the first day we (all the new hires) had orientation with HR. everyone was asked to stand up and introduce themselves/answer the following questions:

-name
-educational background
-professional experience
-one interesting thing about you

i was surprised to find that despite having high qualifications most people shuffled their feet when it came to the last question, and a few simply stated that there was nothing interesting about them.

so you- whoever you are that's reading this- how would you answer that question?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 12, 2016)

I think i would be one of those who said there is nothing interesting about me.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I think i would be one of those who said there is nothing interesting about me.



I find it interetsting how much patience you have when dealing with people like me. 

Most people would not have your level of chill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i started a new job recently, and on the first day we (all the new hires) had orientation with HR. everyone was asked to stand up and introduce themselves/answer the following questions:
> 
> -name
> -educational background
> ...



I can name a few interesting things

I own a couple of patents
I am a qualified deer stalker(Hunter I don't sit outside their windows hiding in the bushes wanking) 
I've met a few members of royalty and 3 different heads of state of the last decade.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I think i would be one of those who said there is nothing interesting about me.



well, that isn't true. you make neat avatars- are you into art? i'm thinking yes.

can you cook? what are your best skills? are you a good friend?

you don't have to have a unique skill set to be admired for something or thought interesting. you just have to be willing to share.



Hiro Mashima said:


> I can name a few interesting things
> 
> I own a couple of patents
> I am a qualified deer stalker(Hunter I don't sit outside their windows hiding in the bushes wanking)
> I've met a few members of royalty and 3 different heads of state of the last decade.



is cracking jokes a way to deflect from your true self? 

....i wish we had an oprah winfrey emote. or like that other lady- iyanla. would be perfect here.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> well, that isn't true. you make neat avatars- are you into art? i'm thinking yes.
> 
> can you cook? what are your best skills? are you a good friend?
> 
> you don't have to have a unique skill set to be admired for something or thought interesting. you just have to be willing to share.



Well im into graphics yes and i have been for a really long time and i used to be in art when i was in school but i never kept it up so im no longer decent at drawing. Cooking yes i can cook learned to cook from my mom. I live in the south so i can cook a lot of southern foods and due to my ex who was Jamaican i can also cook Caribbean food. Not a lot but some of it. As for being a good friend yes im a very awesome friend and i cherish the people im close to very deeply from irl friends to online friends. Online friends to me are just as special as real friends but thats just the type of person i am. I sometimes have to much of a tender heart but i care about so many things and i have a really hard time being mean without feeling bad so i can't go a long time with being mad at anyone. That can be good but it can also be my downfall.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> well, that isn't true. you make neat avatars- are you into art? i'm thinking yes.
> 
> can you cook? what are your best skills? are you a good friend?
> 
> ...



I dunno I'm not a psychologist/ talk show how are you? If so you tell me.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Well im into graphics yes and i have been for a really long time and i used to be in art when i was in school but i never kept it up so im no longer decent at drawing. Cooking yes i can cook learned to cook from my mom. I live in the south so i can cook a lot of southern foods and due to my ex who was Jamaican i can also cook Caribbean food. Not a lot but some of it. As for being a good friend yes im a very awesome friend and i cherish the people im close to very deeply from irl friends to online friends. Online friends to me are just as special as real friends but thats just the type of person i am. I sometimes have to much of a tender heart but i care about so many things and i have a really hard time being mean without feeling bad so i can't go a long time with being mad at anyone. That can be good but it can also be my downfall.



just from that here's what i found interesting:

-you dated a Jamaican guy (i.e. outside your culture- was there any culture shock moments? sounds like something we could have an interesting convo about in person)
-from the south. i've heard your accent. it's cool to listen to 
-you can cook- that would make you fun to have around (especially for someone like me who can't cook)
-you're a good friend (it's hard to find good friends!)



Hiro Mashima said:


> I dunno I'm not a psychologist/ talk show how are you? If so you tell me.



hmm, what are you asking me? if i'm a psychologist/talk show host? 

or what i think would be of interest about myself?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> just from that here's what i found interesting:
> 
> -you dated a Jamaican guy (i.e. outside your culture- was there any culture shock moments? sounds like something we could have an interesting convo about in person)
> -from the south. i've heard your accent. it's cool to listen to
> ...



I'm asking for your answer on the question, about me making jokes I know why I do it I just want to see if your answer is the same as the answer I've been given.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

Hiro Mashima said:


> I'm asking for your answer on the question, about me making jokes I know why I do it I just want to see if your answer is the same as the answer I've been given.



well, i've lived in about 10 or 11 different countries- been to a new one for every year of my life (including holidays)
despite that i am barely bilingual 
i used to love reading + writing- i don't love those things anymore. not sure why. 
i spent 10 months in Africa recently, in a country sanctioned by the United States (learned some interesting things while there) 
i love to travel but i get really airsick. 
i once fainted on an airplane. got a tiny scar under my chin from that incident. 
i can't cook. 
i'm dating someone i met on NF
i have like- three different nationalities. could have four if i wanted it. 
i am private so there's a lot more i could tell you- but i won't for now. 

....now your turn


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> well, i've lived in about 10 or 11 different countries- been to a new one for every year of my life (including holidays)
> despite that i am barely bilingual
> i used to love reading + writing- i don't love those things anymore. not sure why.
> i spent 10 months in Africa recently, in a country sanctioned by the United States (learned some interesting things while there)
> ...



I find it interesting that you've lived in so many different places and barely speak two languages 
I find it interesting that you've got three nationalities. 

Also I already said what makes me interesting, everything else about me is pretty boring.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

Hiro Mashima said:


> I find it interesting that you've lived in so many different places and barely speak two languages
> I find it interesting that you've got three nationalities.
> 
> Also I already said what makes me interesting, everything else about me is pretty boring.



for real?? tell me about this deer thing. how did that get started


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> for real?? tell me about this deer thing. how did that get started



One day at my gun club a guy came up to me and said do you fancy Coming with me next weekend I said yes lol. I like the outdoors and it was more fun than shooting paper targets and getting dirty looks from old men that sucked at competitions because I'm 30 years younger and can run and have steady hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

@baconbits you better post, or i'll beat you to within an inch of your life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

So like how did you survive in these countries without speaking the language?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2016)

Absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

Dr. Rev. Boskov Krevorkian Jr. said:


> Absolutely nothing.



LIEEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

Hiro Mashima said:


> So like how did you survive in these countries without speaking the language?



by going to international schools lol


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 12, 2016)

whats interesting about me is that i'll find anything interesting about you


----------



## Virus (Nov 12, 2016)

How the fuck do people meet potential gf's in NF? Seems like all doods have a gf from NF


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> How the fuck do people meet potential gf's in NF? Seems like all doods have a gf from NF


You can either not look like a mutant, or have one before you start posting... Oh being rich probably helps too.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> whats interesting about me is that i'll find anything interesting about you



me hannah, or me the reader?  



Neurovirulent said:


> How the fuck do people meet potential gf's in NF? Seems like all doods have a gf from NF



lol, idk. you need to find someone you really like.

what kind of girl (or guy- hey, I'm not judging) are you into?



Hiro Mashima said:


> You can either not look like a mutant, or have one before you start posting... Oh being rich probably helps too.



good pointers. 10/10


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 12, 2016)

both, but most people only interest me once and it's very one dimensional, not for you though

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Virus (Nov 12, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol, idk. you need to find someone you really like.
> 
> what kind of girl (or guy- hey, I'm not judging) are you into?



Girl. 

A hard question, I don't really have a preference (can be attracted to all kind of girls). As long as she has some ambitions with her life and a good ass  I'm all


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Girl.
> 
> A hard question, I don't really have a preference (can be attracted to all kind of girls). As long as she has some ambitions with her life and a good ass  I'm all



Well keep a good attitude and you'll eventually find someone you really like who really likes you


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> How the fuck do people meet potential gf's in NF? Seems like all doods have a gf from NF



Its no different then meeting someone on an online dating site really.


----------



## EJ (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i started a new job recently, and on the first day we (all the new hires) had orientation with HR. everyone was asked to stand up and introduce themselves/answer the following questions:
> 
> -name
> -educational background
> ...



My name is Leon Smith

I'm currently in the process towards obtaining my Bacherlor's in Psychology, but I'm on break currently until January

Secretary, average microsoft skills, conducted briefings for high ranking officials, coordinated events, managed personnel, held accountability, 

I can play guitar


----------



## Virus (Nov 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> My name is Leon Smith
> 
> I'm currently in the process towards obtaining my Bacherlor's in Psychology, *but I'm on break currently until January*



ohh lucky you!


----------



## Esdese (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm licensed to do testing on humans ^____^

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yak (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi, my name is Handsome Yak.

I am a certified correspondence clerk and a funeral director. I have worked in a funeral home for the past eight years with all the related tasks from organizing funerals to grief guidance to sales as well as fetching and preparing bodies (washing, dressing, makeup, rudimentary conservation preparation) and necessary paper work. I can  sew a little and can (albeit with great effort and practice) write in stenography/shorthand. 

I'm interested in sports, bee keeping, collecting minerals, reading. I used to write short stories and poems and I occassionaly oil paint. 

I also listed more than one thing that makes me interesting because fuck your asignment, I'm rebellious and edgy like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Hi, my name is Handsome Yak.
> 
> I am a certified correspondence clerk and a funeral director. I have worked in a funeral home for the past eight years with all the related tasks from organizing funerals to grief guidance to sales as well as fetching and preparing bodies (washing, dressing, makeup, rudimentary conservation preparation) and necessary paper work. I can  sew a little and can (albeit with great effort and practice) write in stenography/shorthand.
> 
> ...



If I die can you give me a hokage style funeral?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

Hiro Mashima said:


> I can name a few interesting things
> 
> I own a couple of patents
> I am a qualified deer stalker(Hunter I don't sit outside their windows hiding in the bushes wanking)
> I've met a few members of royalty and 3 different heads of state of the last decade.



oh i forgot. which members of royalty and heads of state have you met?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> oh i forgot. which members of royalty and heads of state have you met?



I've met princess diana when I was a kid she came to my school
Prince charles because of the duke of edinbrugh award.
Maharaja of gondal
Maharaja of Jaipur
David cameron came to where I work
Teresa may (technically before she became PM )
Narendra modi when I was in India last year working I also met their defence minister a lot since I worked with him.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

Hiro Mashima said:


> I've met princess diana when I was a kid she came to my school
> Prince charles because of the duke of edinbrugh award.
> Maharaja of gondal
> Maharaja of Jaipur
> ...



oh cool- do you remember meeting princess diana? 

i've only ever met bone thugz n harmony. in a train station in switzerland of all places lol


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> oh cool- do you remember meeting princess diana?
> 
> i've only ever met bone thugz n harmony. in a train station in switzerland of all places lol


No but my mum has a picture of it and shows all of her friends I was like 5 when it happened lol it was over 2 decades ago lol


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> oh cool- do you remember meeting princess diana?
> 
> i've only ever met bone thugz n harmony. in a train station in switzerland of all places lol



I made a mistake I met prince phillip not charles lol, he's the rude racist one not the one with funny ears.


----------



## Saru (Nov 13, 2016)

this avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> I made a mistake I met prince phillip not charles lol, he's the rude racist one not the one with funny ears.



am i crazy for finding prince phillip hilarious?


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 13, 2016)

At first I also thought that there was nothing interesting about me, but I just had to dig deeper.

I'm into art, as a matter of fact I'm self taught.I paint as a hobby mostly, but I also went to an art school to study interior design. I started drawing at the age of 13, but only got serious at the age of 18.I can speak fluently 3 languages(Arabic, French, English), have some notions in Spanish (studied it for 6 months) then also some Italian, Japanese, German. Actually the main interesting thing about me is that I'm self taught, I didn't really study English at school for example, but I got to this level by hanging around forums and stuff like that.

Maybe it's not much, but I think those are the more interesting bits about me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kusa (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't know what others understand from 'interesting', everyone thinks something else is interesting

Thats why I did type some unnecessary facts about me


-My name is Özlem
- I am iraqi, who moved to turkey with 1 years old and stayed there till I was 7 and then moved to Germany and have been living there since 16 years
- I studied law for 2 semesters and then changed my major into biochemistry which I probably will end up changing into sth else
- I speak 3 languages fluently and one language so so, but I am still not good in learning new languages and have problems with languages in general, my vocabulary is also not very broad
- My left leg is 1,6 cm shorter than the right one (very interesting )
-I have not watched many animes but those I watched I was competely obsessed with them and neglected a lot things irl just to watch them
- A lot things about my personality traits are contradictory  (e.g I can be the laziest person and also the most hardworking one)
- I am too thoughtful for my own good
- I am very empathetic to the point  that I am deeply hurt sometimes, when I read about a victim that got tortured e.t.c. I can't just get over it. I think the whole time about it and sometimes and even after a longer time I still feel really sad when I think about it. It just affects my mood greatly ofc not that much after a long time but still does
- Two of my uncles are famous politcans in Kirkuk (where i was born in iraq)
- Oh and  I found my fiance on nf
- I am for some odd reason very superstitious
-  I am also very emotional
- On nf I type tldr and irl I talk tldl
- I really like dinosaurs
- I like to to be compared with adorable animals because it makes me feel super kawaii
- I am so clumsy and forgetful that I am sure I could not survive if I lived alone 



Aphrodite said:


> Its no different then meeting someone on an online dating site really.


Actually there is one big difference

On dating site you have the intention to date someone, here you don't. It's a big coincidence to end up liking someone enough to want to date them and meet them irl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Actually there is one big difference
> 
> On dating site you have the intention to date someone, here you don't. It's a big coincidence to end up liking someone enough to want to date them and meet them irl



Not really back around 09 it was very common for people on NF to hook up as couples. Back then a majority of the members were couples and a lot of them met and some it worked out and they got married and are still together now and some met and it worked out bad and they are not together anymore. Its not as common now as it was back then but then there was a ton of hooking up. Its why NF was labeled to some as a secret dating site disguised as a anime forum.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 13, 2016)

I see. Well, thats interesting.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> am i crazy for finding prince phillip hilarious?



No he's my hero, he found a rich woman who would have him and locked it down and is living the high life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Not really back around 09 it was very common for people on NF to hook up as couples. Back then a majority of the members were couples and a lot of them met and some it worked out and they got married and are still together now and some met and it worked out bad and they are not together anymore. Its not as common now as it was back then but then there was a ton of hooking up. Its why NF was labeled to some as a secret dating site disguised as a anime forum.



have you ever dated anyone on nf? why or why not? 

if you dont mind sharing, that is.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> have you ever dated anyone on nf? why or why not?
> 
> if you dont mind sharing, that is.



No i never dated anyone off NF. I was talking to this member once but he lived in another country so it was bound to fail. Other then that i have never met or dated anyone off NF. I don't think anything is wrong with it though.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> No i never dated anyone off NF. I was talking to this member once but he lived in another country so it was bound to fail. Other then that i have never met or dated anyone off NF. I don't think anything is wrong with it though.



what if he'd made some big grand gesture like parachute into your living room naked with a rose in his mouth?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> what if he'd made some big grand gesture like parachute into your living room naked with a rose in his mouth?



He would of gotten kicked out naked with the rose in his mouth while fixing my roof in the process.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akatora (Nov 13, 2016)

Hmm... hard to focus on one point, though i suppose in a way i'm like everyone else yet unlike everyone else.
Why am i probably not like everyone else?

1) More than likely the majority if not everyone i've gone to class with, my family and everyone i've known would probably say i'm a bit different^^'

2) I care and I don't care at the same time

3) I tend to try finding both the good and the bad points about a lot of things

4) I'm not that ambitious, as long as I got enough to cover my expenses and like what I do im good, true value at work is being able to share an equal opinion


----------



## Virus (Nov 13, 2016)

Kusa said:


> - I am for some odd reason very superstitious



Are you (still) religious? 

Also do you have the superstition that you have to blow your fingers after touching the neck area? I've had it before but have "grown" out of it.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Are you (still) religious?
> 
> Also do you have the superstition that you have to blow your fingers after touching the neck area? I've had it before but have "grown" out of it.



wait what- what does that do?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> wait what- what does that do?


I can't tag you cos of your crazy ass name. 

but did you go to loads of international schools growing up because you had a parent in the military or did they like have a job that required them to travel?


----------



## Saru (Nov 13, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Are you (still) religious?
> 
> Also do you have the superstition that you have to blow your fingers after touching the neck area? I've had it before but have "grown" out of it.





ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> wait what- what does that do?



I'm curious now too.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> I can't tag you cos of your crazy ass name.
> 
> but did you go to loads of international schools growing up because you had a parent in the military or did they like have a job that required them to travel?



My dads a diplomat. I know everything I reply with just leads to more questions lol but I hope that's a satisfactory one without too many details


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> My dads a diplomat. I know everything I reply with just leads to more questions lol but I hope that's a satisfactory one without too many details



And that wasn't something that you think would make you interesting???


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> And that wasn't something that you think would make you interesting???



Not the kind of interest that one would want most of the time. But talking about it is a bit cringe because there's literally no way to share that without coming across entitled and out of touch. So it's easier to just share that I travel a lot. 


Btw, in all the years I have been on this site I have shared that detail with only a handful of people. I donf know why. It's not like people will be able to look me up just knowing that one fact.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2016)

@VAK ok I shared that now you have to tell me something most people don't know about you


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @VAK ok I shared that now you have to tell me something most people don't know about you



You've made it hard because that was like all of my cool shit and I don't really want to talk more about my patents since A I can't and B the only other thing to talk about is that companies pay me to use them. they're pretty big companies but again I can't so I'm running out of cool shit.


that said I've been to the US and taken part in a 3 gun competition and finished 4th.

Oh and remember I told you about princess diana and that photo of me and her, I'm holding her hand in it.


----------



## Stein (Nov 13, 2016)

I make vidya games


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2016)

Stein said:


> I make vidya games



Cool for a living? or a hobby?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2016)

@Khaleesi I could have sworn you posted here >.>


----------



## Virus (Nov 14, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> wait what- what does that do?





Saru said:


> I'm curious now too.



I think it has to do with the fear of cancer and blowing the fingers prevents that (not sure though). Other superstitions I grew up "with" was the idea that you could change gender by walking under or through a rainbow and that if an elderly lady with blue/grey eyes gazed at you, touching your dick would prevent the "bad eye". However, having a peel of onion in your pocket liberated you from touching your dick, although I preferred the latter.


There are many more, albanian culture and folklore is a gold mine for superstitions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 14, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @Khaleesi I could have sworn you posted here >.>


I did but I deleted it


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 14, 2016)

I do this sport that is interesting


----------



## Stein (Nov 15, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Cool for a living? or a hobby?


For a hobby/uni at the moment. Hoping I can make money from it in the future, but it would probably mean moving overseas 'cause of Australia's non-existent games industry. 



Strawberry Juice said:


> I do this sport that is interesting


Please elaborate


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 15, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i started a new job recently, and on the first day we (all the new hires) had orientation with HR. everyone was asked to stand up and introduce themselves/answer the following questions:
> 
> -name
> -educational background
> ...




-name  Josh

-educational background BS in nuclear Medicine, Masters in business administration, Certified Nuclear Medicine Technologist, Certified CT Technologist, Certified MRI Technologist

-professional experience been working in Healthcare for 13 years

-one interesting thing about you my usual go to is my first date with my wife was at a strip club. I think in the future I will change it up to say I once ate 10 scoops of ice cream 2 bananas, 4 toppings, whipped cream, and a cherry in under 6 minutes.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 16, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> -name  Josh
> 
> -educational background BS in nuclear Medicine, Masters in business administration, Certified Nuclear Medicine Technologist, Certified CT Technologist, Certified MRI Technologist
> 
> ...


can you give me superpowers?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 16, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> -name  Josh
> 
> -educational background BS in nuclear Medicine, Masters in business administration, Certified Nuclear Medicine Technologist, Certified CT Technologist, Certified MRI Technologist
> 
> ...



The same wife that was a student of yours? Or a different one?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 16, 2016)

VAK said:


> can you give me superpowers?



If you consider cancer a super-power, then yes I can give you super-powers.



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> The same wife that was a student of yours? Or a different one?



Same one. Only been married once.probably will keep it that way.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 16, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If you consider cancer a super-power, then yes I can give you super-powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Same one. Only been married once.probably will keep it that way.



deadpool cancer?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 16, 2016)

VAK said:


> deadpool cancer?



No Steve Jobs cancer


----------



## John Wick (Nov 16, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No Steve Jobs cancer



I'm good thanks I would have swapped it for a jetman style mini jetpack...


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 17, 2016)

Stein said:


> Please elaborate




*Spoiler*: _this_ 





*Link Removed*


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2016)

@Strawberry Juice having the name Orangefucker made you interesting too


----------



## Dante (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm a painter with a degree in psychology and an interest in art therapy research

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baconbits (Nov 18, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @baconbits you better post, or i'll beat you to within an inch of your life



I really wanted to post seriously in here but you brought out my stubborn streak.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 18, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @Strawberry Juice having the name Orangefucker made you interesting too



Was looking at an exhibition of Pipilotti Rist in Den Bosch a while ago, where you had peach juice like an orangefucker, if you know what I mean


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I really wanted to post seriously in here but you brought out my stubborn streak.



b-but i'm harmless


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I think i would be one of those who said there is nothing interesting about me.


this

always my reply during those questions cuz i cant think of anything


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2016)

-name: ray

-educational background: journeyman level machinist, NIMS certified 
-professional experience 2 years 
-one interesting thing about you: i eat bugs


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2016)

Vermin said:


> -name: ray
> 
> -educational background: journeyman level machinist, NIMS certified
> -professional experience 2 years
> -one interesting thing about you: i eat bugs


What kind of machines you good at operating? My lathe skills suck balls but my milling game is on point.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 25, 2016)

for the most part i operate, setup, and program 3 & 4 axis cnc lathes. but i went to school and got a 2 year engineering degree so pretty much all of them.  the more you know the more $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

mills are fun, until you crash em


----------



## Virus (Dec 2, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> -name  Josh
> 
> -educational background *BS in nuclear Medicine*, Masters in business administration, *Certified Nuclear Medicine Technologist, Certified CT Technologist, Certified MRI Technologist*



Interesting!

What do you usually work with, what do you do as a CT/MRI technician?

-----

-name Claus
-educational background: Bachelor of science in molecular biology, currently on my last year in my masters in molecular medicine
-professional experience: junior researcher in neuroscience and stem cell biology to find novel treatments against refractory epilepsy and brain cancer
-I presented my thesis results at the federation of european neuroscience societies held in Copenhagen this summer


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 2, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Interesting!
> 
> What do you usually work with, what do you do as a CT/MRI technician?



Mostly PET/CT's, MRI's and Nuclear Medicine gamma cameras. 

I perform the actual tests and adjust them as needed. When I'm done I send the images to the radiologist to interpret

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Virus (Dec 2, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Mostly PET/CT's, MRI's and Nuclear Medicine gamma cameras.
> 
> I perform the actual tests and adjust them as needed. When I'm done I send the images to the radiologist to interpret




What about parameter weighting, do you decide for example to take T1/T2 weighted images or is this decided beforehand by the radiologist? Also who maintains the actual machines?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 2, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> What about parameter weighting, do you decide for example to take T1/T2 weighted images or is this decided beforehand by the radiologist? Also who maintains the actual machines?



Depends what I am looking for some is predetermined because that weighting is typically what's needed to make a diagnosis. In general you do T1 weighting for anatomical data and T2 for more physiological data. Proton Density is usually good for looking at ligaments and intervertebral disks. T2* weighting is great for susceptibility imaging and looking at the disks in the neck. 

Then there are some other things like STIRs, FLAIRs, and fat saturated imaging that are all used based on what the clinical information shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm poly, does that count? Pretty much nothing else makes me interesting lol

Live in the frigid north, am a writer looking for work, married, have family in Mexico, have driven through trees in California, and fed wolves treats from the palm of my hand while sitting in their enclosure. Timberwolves like to lick faces...who knew? I'm the cook in my marriage, and am more likely to stay home with future kids than my wife is. I drive a dark red truck...yup.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 5, 2016)

Man, I could be a candidate for the Dos Equis spokesman.  

I've written and performed 10 plays; our largest audience was 1,100 people and we're currently writing a new play now.  Our plays are mainly comedies with a religious message but they're funny and entertaining enough that my agnostic uncle is in love with them.  We have a few people who think we can one day make it big with our art, so they formed a team to help our next play get bigger.  I have a music team, business team, etc.  I still haven't made a cent off of my art, but I'm hoping to change that with the next play.

But I'm interested in all forms of art.  Books.  Movies.  Comic books.  Video games.  I'm currently exploring options to create a team to make an old school type RPG.  So far I have some serious people interested in working with us but right now we need to solidify the concepts of everything first before we start seriously recruiting a team to program this thing.  It will be completely voice acted and have more of a funk/hip-hop feel than most JRPG's.  The storyline so far is interesting.  More on that when we get more work done.

I preach regularly and serve as a Pastor's apprentice in my area, speaking at a number of local churches and my own.  I'm known in my area as an entertaining, funny but direct speaker.  I also speak every other month at a local charity for men and women who don't have housing.

I have two kids.  The little pumpkin in my avatar is the youngest.  My sig is a pick of all of our hands and represents racial harmony.  Our family is pretty much a picture of racial harmony.  My brother and sister also have interracial marriages.

I taught myself to play the bass and clarinet.  I play the bass a lot better than the clarinet.  I'm in a few bands now and hope to use this music in some future artistic endeavors.  I learned a lot playing with my uncle who's a professional keyboard player.  I've been blessed to be a part of a lot of cool things in my life.

I would tag Flower in this post but that's impossible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 5, 2016)

@baconbits 

Right it's goddam impossible to tag her it's like she does it to troll people


----------



## baconbits (Dec 5, 2016)

@VAK  One day I tried to tag her for a good twenty minutes before I gave up.  She needs to just change her username, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2016)

As a nerdy writer, I would love to help make an old school rpg. Big issue I run into is all game designers want their writers to be coders and programmers as well. (Also why videogames usually have piss-poor stories and dialogue)

Tried to make one with a programmer buddy of mine, but he kept scrapping our progress and going in a different direction until finally he admitted he just wanted to make a Diablo imitation so I dropped out.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 5, 2016)

Law said:


> As a nerdy writer, I would love to help make an old school rpg. Big issue I run into is all game designers want their writers to be coders and programmers as well. (Also why videogames usually have piss-poor stories and dialogue)
> 
> Tried to make one with a programmer buddy of mine, but he kept scrapping our progress and going in a different direction until finally he admitted he just wanted to make a Diablo imitation so I dropped out.



You should rpg's are getting stale imo and I miss the days when something epic like KOTOR would come out and blow everyones minds.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2016)

A lot of gaming companies like Sony and EA believe that story and retention aren't nearly as important as marketing and the picture on the cover. Initial surge of income > ratings.

So it's just not important to big companies to make sure the writing is top tier. Bioware goes back and forth sometimes, but again-- they only hire designers and programmers that have the ability to write.

Anyway, enough out of me-- not derailing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Dec 7, 2016)

Law said:


> As a nerdy writer, I would love to help make an old school rpg. Big issue I run into is all game designers want their writers to be coders and programmers as well. (Also why videogames usually have piss-poor stories and dialogue)
> 
> Tried to make one with a programmer buddy of mine, but he kept scrapping our progress and going in a different direction until finally he admitted he just wanted to make a Diablo imitation so I dropped out.



I'll reach out to you once I have more of the story and send you some of the stuff we're working on.  I have something to describe how the elements work in our world, the powers, different factions, etc, but its somewhat generalized since we haven't completely fleshed out the story.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm always up for that.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> b-but i'm harmless


WHERE ARE YOU THIS IS YOUR THREAD


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 7, 2016)

VAK said:


> @baconbits
> 
> Right it's goddam impossible to tag her it's like she does it to troll people





baconbits said:


> @VAK  One day I tried to tag her for a good twenty minutes before I gave up.  She needs to just change her username, lol.





VAK said:


> WHERE ARE YOU THIS IS YOUR THREAD



lmfao somehow even the direct response didn't come up as an alert

i have been away. @aiyanah was hiding me :<


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2016)

@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ

Aha I finally figured out how to do it, also I refuse to believe that slanderous accusation aout aiyanah


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 8, 2016)

all of you guys are very accomplished wow


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2016)

@baconbits 
Jealous m8? This is what makes me interesting I know something you don't!

@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2016)

VAK said:


> @baconbits
> Jealous m8? This is what makes me interesting I know something you don't!
> 
> @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ



I'm jealous you had the patience to figure that out.  All I do is copy paste her name.  I refuse to go find her every time I want to tag her, tho. 

Take that @Flower and your weird username!  I refuse to tag you correctly.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I'm jealous you had the patience to figure that out.  All I do is copy paste her name.  I refuse to go find her every time I want to tag her, tho.
> 
> Take that @Flower and your weird username!  I refuse to tag you correctly.


literally took my 30 seconds this morning


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2016)

That's 29 seconds too long.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> That's 29 seconds too long.


I was eating a bagel while doing it.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2016)

Too coordinated for me.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Too coordinated for me.


You're raising two kids in america as a black man and you say eating a bagel while copying something is too complicated 


really dawg?


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruh, its enough effort that I just VM her instead.  Consider the difference in ease between me saying @VAK and tagging her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2016)

VAK said:


> literally took my 30 seconds this morning



lol it didn't even work tho


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol it didn't even work tho


goddamit


----------



## EJ (Dec 9, 2016)

i don't think i'm interesting since all of my attributes is what just about everyone else has

one aspect about myself that i've noticed now is that i'm extremely resilient. well i've grown to be. a few years ago i was really meek, humble and didn't think i was that special. 

i have failed in regards to so many things but i'm still in the position i'm at now and still winning. no one can tell me other wise. there is a lot i have to improve on tho


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> i don't think i'm interesting since all of my attributes is what just about everyone else has
> 
> one aspect about myself that i've noticed now is that i'm extremely resilient. well i've grown to be. a few years ago i was really meek, humble and didn't think i was that special.
> 
> i have failed in regards to so many things but i'm still in the position i'm at now and still winning. no one can tell me other wise. there is a lot i have to improve on tho


bruh I can name one thing that makes you interesting off the bat

don't sell yourself short fam


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2016)

nothin


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2016)

Rey said:


> nothin



Not true.

Negged


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> i don't think i'm interesting since all of my attributes is what just about everyone else has
> 
> one aspect about myself that i've noticed now is that i'm extremely resilient. well i've grown to be. a few years ago i was really meek, humble and didn't think i was that special.
> 
> i have failed in regards to so many things but i'm still in the position i'm at now and still winning. no one can tell me other wise. there is a lot i have to improve on tho



Failure can make you super interesting though. I know an uncle who's got stories for days about funny shit that's happened to him while failing. Whether it took place when he tried to pick a girl up or silly things at job interviews


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i just don't buy that you actually find nothing about yourself interesting. Not anymore anyway



I never did. Only truly pretentious people find _themselves_ interesting.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2016)

Rey said:


> I never did. Only truly pretentious people find _themselves_ interesting.



You could look at it that way or you could see it as volunteering information that may be of interest to others. So you can bond over it (for example, a common interest in screen writing) or have a conversation. Aside from that, believing you have a few interesting traits isn't what makes a someone pretentious 

There is no need to be overly modest- it's just not that deep yo


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> You could look at it that way or *you could see it as volunteering information that may be of interest to others*. So you can bond over it (for example, a common interest in screen writing) or have a conversation. Aside from that, believing you have a few interesting traits isn't what makes a someone pretentious
> 
> There is no need to be overly modest- it's just not that deep yo



See now THAT is asking something completely different. People can find the dumbest shit about other people interesting. "Oh, you have a dog with white fur?! SO DO I! Hahaha, we're so similar!"


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2016)

Rey said:


> See now THAT is asking something completely different. People can find the dumbest shit about other people interesting. "Oh, you have a dog with white fur?! SO DO I! Hahaha, we're so similar!"



lol it's just a reach to try and get the other person to like you.


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol it's just a reach to try and get the other person to like you.



y da hell would i want that


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2016)

@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ 

Did it work?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 11, 2016)

VAK said:


> @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ
> 
> Did it work?



Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This calls for a celebration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This calls for a celebration



Hmm don't gift wrap the presents I don't trust you...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2016)

@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ 

worst celebration ever


----------



## whatsausername (Dec 11, 2016)

I try so hard to think of this when asked it, but it's so hard coming up with something. I would say the most interesting thing about me is that i have a scar on my forehead just like harry potter.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ
> 
> worst celebration ever



lol it was low-key. don't you like low-key celebrations?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol it was low-key. don't you like low-key celebrations?


if I'm paying for them yeah if it's on someone else's dollar the bigger the better.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm Santa


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Vino said:


> I'm Santa


I thought rudolf was the one with the big nose?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> I thought rudolf was the one with the big nose?


My nose ain't big tho :^)


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Vino said:


> My nose ain't big tho :^)


by jew standards maybe buy normal people standards it's mahooosive


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2016)

That's what she said


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Vino said:


> That's what she said about my nose


----------



## Burning Desire (Dec 15, 2016)

l m a o

I lay for hours on bed full of dudes and sometimes gals wearing "Where the Sun don't Shine" shirts adults playing a guitar and we just discuss music. Pretty boring if you ask me.

Nothing, nothing makes me interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2017)

Everything. I'm so interesting it's infuriating.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2017)

wat said:


> Everything. I'm so interesting it's infuriating.


wait hang on have I gone back in time didn't you leave?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 7, 2017)

Burning Desire said:


> l m a o
> 
> I lay for hours on bed full of dudes and sometimes gals wearing "Where the Sun don't Shine" shirts adults playing a guitar and we just discuss music. Pretty boring if you ask me.
> 
> Nothing, nothing makes me interesting.



Umm ok


----------



## Swift (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm a pretty reliable friend. I have my dream job which pays shit but I get to be paid for what I do on my free time anyways, and I can do my job forever because of that.

I like card games.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 12, 2017)

Swift said:


> I'm a pretty reliable friend. I have my dream job which pays shit but I get to be paid for what I do on my free time anyways, and I can do my job forever because of that.
> 
> I like card games.



what card games?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Burning Desire (Jan 21, 2017)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Umm ok



Other than that. I like Football. Video games?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

>music
>comics
>anime
>games
>philosophy

>drugs


----------



## Toby (Jul 26, 2018)

Good looks from training and diet, plus genetics sprinkle dust
Money from work
Career in exciting industry, love my own job
Great sense of humour, get along with most people
Cooking, my food is amazing and I like to learn new stuff
Opinionated and love a good discussion
Well travelled IMO, lived a few places and seen a lot so I have fun stories to tell and so on

Watch as little anime as possible, only high quality stuff 

like


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 26, 2018)

I have to admit that I consider myself not interesting at all. Aside from the guilty pleasure of anonymously posting on a cantoneese cartoon forum I am a boring person.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 27, 2018)

Why would someone want to be interesting anyway?


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 27, 2018)

I have an associate degree in writing?
Once I read a book (once, sometimes, though twice is better) I have a better-than-usual ability to find specific passages in it? Like, I can flip through and find a specific scene with more accuracy than most of the people I know.
I come from a family with a high percentage of redheads?
I don't know what counts as interesting...


----------



## Plexa (Jul 27, 2018)

I've got a degree in law and a diploma in professional legal practice, am currently sitting a masters degree in international human rights law and criminal justice mostly because I'm participating in a long-term scavenger hunt and a masters degree is worth 20 points, I once wrote a book and I'm writing another one, I have tried to kill myself several times and I focus my sadness on alcohol and sex addictions, and I once stuck a Wii Remote up a girl.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 27, 2018)

well im a fucking idiot. And at this point im sure i am subconciously trying to ruin my own life.

I love to paint, i only ever feel ive made something productive when i make at least 3 drawings/ paintings and i love to make them super colourful.  My room is covered in my paintings.

*Spoiler*: __ 




here are some, since im still only amotorishly practicing some of them are based on other people's fanarts... still this what i love to redraw/ paint... kinda



My sister is the other half of my soul and we have basically telepatic connections. Pros of doing 90 % of things together i guess.

I love my dog more than anything else in my life and i would die and kill for him.

I always have eyeliner eyes and long ribbon in my hair and i dress like a slob.

half of the time i feel like the most endearing, hottest friend on earth and then the other half hits when i realise that im a usuless trash that should die.

people tell me i pretty and i mostly dont know what to think of this casue i look at my reflection in the morrow through my glasses so i always see myself a little covered but whenever i see my photos the reality hits me and i wonder how can people stand talking to my ugly mug. 

Im probably addicted to alcohol and i almost never text back to anyone because im sure everyone hates me.

i have a lot of scars, especially on my arms. im a super slob, i consider my room clean when there is an actual chance to step on a floor and not all the stuff covering it.

I am extremely unresponsible and I procrastinate to the point that i am terrified to death to call my college and have to explain to them why i missed 70 % of my classes. I honestly though ill somehow make it all in time and instead slept half of the day. I dunno what i was thinking.

I know im fucking weird and terrible and i always say i have to change but... i somehow live like this.

I love my family and my dog above anything else and im the happiest when im just sitting on our yard under the trees with them and when my parents normally talk to each other.

i think it all makes me at least eh.. not boring. i guess.


----------



## Plexa (Jul 27, 2018)

You are precious to me.


----------



## Sequester (Jul 27, 2018)

Depends on what type of interesting we are talking about. Like interesting to have a book written about you? Or interesting as having a compelling personality?

Some people with great life stories just aren’t gifted conversationists, while other people with profound perspectives and wit have a monotonous and mundane existence.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 27, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> people tell me i pretty and i mostly dont know what to think of this casue i look at my reflection in the morrow through my glasses so i always see myself a little covered but whenever i see my photos the reality hits me and i wonder how can people stand talking to my ugly mug.


Hey, don't worry, it's normal for your photos to not look as good as how you see yourself in the mirror.  Lens distortion, zoom, lighting, even just an unflattering angle... a photo doesn't necessarily reflect you accurately.

Just take a look what changing focal length does to this cat. Still the same cat, but it looks very different depending on how the picture's taken.
You're okay. People are seeing you with their real eyes, not with a camera lens, unless you have a bunch of cyborgs in your area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't ever age, physically. But not sure if that is a good thing or not.


----------

